# Backlit Keyboard help



## skibud555 (May 23, 2012)

I have a Toshiba satellite P755-s5120 and bought a replacement backlit keyboard for it. The keyboard works fine as i'm using it now the problem is i cant get the backlight option to work. I compared things with a buddys computer and it seems i'm missing a BIOS setting. Can anyone tell me how i can add the setting to my bios or if there is some other way, like a driver, that i could use? My BIOS is currently up to date at version 2.40.


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

The keyboard backlight does not rely on a driver, so you can rule that out.

It may not be set correctly in the BIOS. From what I've read, you need to go into the BIOS and set the keyboard backlight setting to "Timer", then save & exit the BIOS.

When Windows has loaded, press _Fn + Z_ to turn the backlight on.


----------



## skibud555 (May 23, 2012)

That's the problem. The option to turn keyboard illumination on or to timer or to whatever isn't there. I'm trying to figure out how to add that option into the bios.


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

I find it hard to believe Toshiba would fit a backlit keyboard with a BIOS version that doesn't support it - but I guess anything is possible.

The only BIOS update for your model (if there is one) will be supplied by Toshiba on their support website. The page for your model is here: Model Content Page

Click the "Downloads" tab, then filter the view by Windows version, and select "BIOS" as the category. _Do not update the BIOS unless it specifically states that the update adds support for the backlit keyboard._. Updating the BIOS is a potentially risky process so you need to be sure it will provide what you need, don't just update it and hope for the best.


----------



## vintage84 (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi!
Skibud555 did you sorted out your porblem with the backlit keyboard? Im asking because I've got similar laptop and the same problem. Hope you will let me know soon as possible!


----------



## skibud555 (May 23, 2012)

No, I've tried updating bios, looking for other drivers and whatnot on toshiba's website and surfing the net. I can't find anything on this. :banghead::frown:


----------



## richterbelmont (Oct 9, 2012)

hello Skibud555!! did you fix this f... problem?? i have the same problem than you and i have done everything but nothing seems to work, please if you already figure out how to make your keyboard shine let me know pal!!


----------



## visseroth (Oct 25, 2010)

This may or may not answer your questions.....
Satellite p755-s5120 backlit keyboard not lighting... - Toshiba Forums


----------



## skibud555 (May 23, 2012)

Thanks, didn't really help because that post was also one that i put up.


----------



## visseroth (Oct 25, 2010)

ahh, didn't notice that. I do appoligize.
Did you laptop come with a backlight keyboard from the factory?


----------



## skibud555 (May 23, 2012)

'No it did not. I bought one after the purchase.


----------



## visseroth (Oct 25, 2010)

Then chances are you will not be able to get it to work because the BIOS for that keyboard was not installed by the factory. Apparently according to the posts I have found there is a specific bios they put in the laptop to accommodate a back-light keyboard.
Sorry I'm unable to help you further.


----------



## jankiez (Mar 27, 2015)

skibud555 said:


> I have a Toshiba satellite P755-s5120 and bought a replacement backlit keyboard for it. The keyboard works fine as i'm using it now the problem is i cant get the backlight option to work. I compared things with a buddys computer and it seems i'm missing a BIOS setting. Can anyone tell me how i can add the setting to my bios or if there is some other way, like a driver, that i could use? My BIOS is currently up to date at version 2.40.


Dear friend, did you solve your issue about the keyboard... please let me know if you did what is the solution cuz I suffer also from this issue too :banghead:


----------

